

Ask HN: What cryptocurrency besides Bitcoin do you think is promising? - IgorPartola

It seems that lately Litecoin is has been gaining some traction, but also there is a huge number of coins available for mining listed on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;p2pool.org&#x2F;. Is there room for more than one cryptocurrency, and if so, which ones are likely to follow Bitcoin to wide adoption?
======
tbb
You can see some alternatives here as well, ranked based on market cap:
[http://coinmarketcap.com/](http://coinmarketcap.com/)

I think Litecoin, Peercoin, Namecoin and Primecoin all have some interesting
twists, and their value will likely grow in the coming months.

